# Camping Labor Day Weekend



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep, just cleaned up the Outback and started loading it for the Labor Day Holiday. We will be going to a Texas Boomer Rally in Kerrville, Texas for 4 days. Can't wait, Ready to Roll...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We are headed to my sisters lake property across the state for a family campout.
I'm pretty sure it will be the last camping trip of the year, sadly. I need to save my vacation days for my Winter break in the Caribbean! sunny (my other relaxing method!







)


----------



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

We're headed for Cave Run Lake (Twin Knobs Campground), in Daniel Boone NF, Kentucky.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/crl/recreation.htm


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice picture on the link Mark.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Were out-ta here, see y'all monday...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Were back, hope everyone had a great Labor Day weekend. Have already unloaded and reloaded and are ready to roll Friday the 5th for a Bluegrass Festival.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just returned...
Towed 475 miles, only one problem. The dogs locked us out of the Tahoe at the gas pumps on the return trip. AAA saves the day. (and the dogs!)
Dang electric locks!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Locked out of the Tahoe at the gas pumps. OUCH







I guess the dogs wanted to take off and go camping...


----------

